# pump wear for toddlers?



## jimmysmum (May 14, 2010)

Hi

My little D has been hooked up to a medtronic veo this arvo to trial with saline, my dsn forgot all the straps and harness's so could only leave us with a case, D has been an angel and has not been bothered by it at all but its just in her jeans pocket atm, the pocket isnt too deep and it has fallen out a couple of times, any suggestions would be most appreciated... im thinking of getting her a pair of trousers or a dress tomorrow with a zip in as we are at friends tomorrow night and i dont want it coming out or irritating her as its going so well atm, i have put it in the case and clipped it on her jeans but she said no mummy i want to see it no case xx


----------



## sunflower_harvester (Jun 3, 2010)

Theres pump wear inc (type into google) which are just cute little bum bags really but I also found

http://www.alana-mireilleapparel.com/servlet/Detail?no=38

who does clothing specific for children with pumps-inbuilt pump pockets in the pants and dresses etc.  I'm not sure on the need for specialised clothing as to be honest you can pin it virtually anywhere with a baby sock and a couple of safety pins! (you could always put a safety pin or a popper over her pocket)

If she wants to see it, try and contact the company to see if they do a see through or open faced case...

good luck, hope it goes well for you both


----------

